# Carp in flooded river



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

River was out of banks so me and a buddy went and loaded up on bait ! Carp and some huge shad shot all at Guadalupe river in a grass flat biggest shad measured 16 inches ?? Pretty dang big






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty much all of those are Buffalo.
They come up with the high water and eat
snails off of the trees and loose wood


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Ya I know there buffalo I call all the bottom suckers carp lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, i got ya


----------

